
Don’t Be a Sucker - koolba
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_Be_a_Sucker
======
ggm
Needed more than ever. alas, the primary channels for communications (fox)
which matter here, are not likely to screen this, or the alternates.

